# scrap wood glue up jig



## jaynee (Mar 6, 2012)

I once saw an article in a magazine for making a wall hung scrap wood press. You could continually add and glue up scrap peices of wood to it, thereby creating a various speicies wood laminate that could then be used for projects. Does any one have a pattern for this that they could refer me to. Thanks. Jaynee.


----------

